# basic maintenance for racing turbo/SRT



## randallw (Mar 2, 2013)

Anyone have a how-to guide on basic maintenance ( assembly, disassembly ) for racing turbo/SRT chassis?


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

I posted several videos on this site. The Turbo chassis was used as the example throughout.

Racing to the Future How to Videos

-Paul


----------



## randallw (Mar 2, 2013)

*-*

Very useful. Much thanks.


----------

